# aquatifur??



## PastelPaint (May 22, 2017)

anybody going??


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 23, 2017)

PastelPaint said:


> anybody going??


I will (hopefully) be! I live not to far away!


----------



## Lamipelt (Jul 21, 2017)

If thats the one in wisconsin i plan on checking it out, it would be my first con


----------

